

Space pier, an alternative to the space elevator. - bemmu
http://autogeny.org/tower/tower.html

======
helveticaman
All this makes me wonder, why not just use nuclear spaceships? Aren't they
much more viable?

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting.

I played around with the math a few months ago. Looks like you could do the
same thing from the ground, with minimal rocket assist. You'd just get the
payload package hotter than a fireball on the way out -- sort of a reverse re-
entry. But a ground-based, low atmosphere mass driver could easily be built
without huge diamond towers. A cannister/payload system could be constructed
which would include a final rocket assist into orbit.

